# 15% discount at attitude seed bank!!



## Virulent Amoeba (Feb 29, 2008)

Cannabis Seeds | Marijuana Seeds 
Just got off the phone with the Chap and he says we can get a special deal!! To get YOUR 15% off where you see the Coupon code box towards the bottom of the order page put the following!!!

420


thats right 3 numbers insure you get 15% off your order and you STILL get the advertised freebies! 

It just saved me $25 US

WOOT!


----------



## slayer#1 (Feb 29, 2008)

thats cool i wish i knew that before i ordered from one stop seed shop.thats good to know in the future


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Feb 29, 2008)

Not like I work for/with them. I just figured since everyone was asking about a "rollitup" discount I would see if they would really do something for us here while I was ordering. I thought 15% was a decent addition.

I tried sry.


----------



## AfghanLegend (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Thanks dude

You just saved me a fortune and I got the Free Widow Maker and the Northern Light x Skunk Feminized.

I thought it was just a Gimmick but that 420 code actually worked a Treat

Thank you again
Peace


----------



## shadymyster555 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, that is pretty cool. How long is this for anyway?


----------



## BeachBum420 (Mar 6, 2008)

VH I ordered seeds from them at about when ur post went up ...... I found the 420 code on their site .... I was wondering if u were in north america and have u ever recieved any seeds from them


----------



## Jetson (Mar 6, 2008)

This site seems to good to be true. They have some killer strains. Anyone with experience with them keep posting!!


----------



## boooky (Mar 6, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> Yeah, that is pretty cool. How long is this for anyway?


They will keep doing it if we keep making orders.....Where is ower Nirvana hook up?  Sponsers?


----------



## Juntistik (Mar 7, 2008)

i just placed an order, ill let you all know if it arrives


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 7, 2008)

this is kind of spam....not to be a dick but watch it...i should close this but you guys are cool...just watch it ok..cause I am


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 7, 2008)

AfghanLegend said:


> Hey Thanks dude
> I thought it was just a Gimmick but that 420 code actually worked a Treat
> 
> Thank you again
> Peace


Don't thank me, all I did was post the info from my phone conversation. You are however are welcome for that.



BeachBum420 said:


> VH I ordered seeds from them at about when ur post went up ...... I found the 420 code on their site .... I was wondering if u were in north america and have u ever recieved any seeds from them


Checking my mail daily, but expect it to be about another week.


----------



## SDgoonie (Mar 7, 2008)

Good company! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## abso1utepain (Mar 7, 2008)

so has anyone recieved their order in the us yet? just want to make sure that orders are making it befor i place one. also anyone know if they take prepaid credit cards? also what type of shipping is better? the international std?


----------



## COD4 (Mar 7, 2008)

is the company even legit? anyone with over a few hundred posts used em?


----------



## abso1utepain (Mar 8, 2008)

bump, has anyone received their seeds from these guys yet?


----------



## shadymyster555 (Mar 8, 2008)

I want to order some feminized seeds, simply because I am sick and tired of dealing with MALE plants but not even males the worst is HERMAPHRODITE. I hate those fucking trannies. I am about to kill my only plants because they are both herms, out of three plants one was male, both were female, then the bitches had a sex change couple weeks later.. THANKS YOU WHORE'S YOU WHITE SKUNK WHORES!!!!


----------



## abso1utepain (Mar 8, 2008)

umm just so ya know fem seeds tend to have a HIGH hermi rate. do a few searches and check some journals from people who have used fems.


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 10, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> I want to order some feminized seeds, simply because I am sick and tired of dealing with MALE plants but not even males the worst is HERMAPHRODITE. I hate those fucking trannies. I am about to kill my only plants because they are both herms, out of three plants one was male, both were female, then the bitches had a sex change couple weeks later.. THANKS YOU WHORE'S YOU WHITE SKUNK WHORES!!!!


someone had a bad week, you gonna be ok B?


----------



## SDgoonie (Mar 10, 2008)

i ordered fem skunk1 from the site. All came out successful females with no real herm issues.


----------



## oneoreilly (Mar 10, 2008)

ive orderd three times and they are great 10 days to us....


----------



## xtremeink (Mar 10, 2008)

took i chance order on a monday got them the next monday with a discount and free seeds will give them my next order all in breeders pack when with green house train wreck,g13 labs purple power ,and got widow maker free will show pics later


----------



## COD4 (Mar 10, 2008)

xtremeink said:


> took i chance order on a monday got them the next monday with a discount and free seeds will give them my next order all in breeders pack when with green house train wreck,g13 labs purple power ,and got widow maker free will show pics later


*Posts:* 19 
No offense...but eh...


----------



## xtremeink (Mar 10, 2008)

none taking its all good been here awhile just not a big talker more of a lurker, almost forgot i live in the states home of the blues


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

xtremeink said:


> none taking its all good been here awhile just not a big talker more of a lurker, almost forgot i live in the states home of the blues


yes, you do have a point....


rep for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## th3bigbad (Mar 11, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> I want to order some feminized seeds, simply because I am sick and tired of dealing with MALE plants but not even males the worst is HERMAPHRODITE. I hate those fucking trannies. I am about to kill my only plants because they are both herms, out of three plants one was male, both were female, then the bitches had a sex change couple weeks later.. THANKS YOU WHORE'S YOU WHITE SKUNK WHORES!!!!


if your sick of hermies why order fem seeds? you stand a much greater chance of hermies when you start from fem seeds. but in all honesty if your having that many hermies i would say its not the seeds.


----------



## ganji2 (Mar 11, 2008)

When did this seedbank start advertising on RIU?

As soon as someone can confirm they are legit, I'll be ordering. ;D


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 11, 2008)

ganji2 said:


> When did this seedbank start advertising on RIU?
> 
> As soon as someone can confirm they are legit, I'll be ordering. ;D


Who said they were advertising? I as a member of this board, and a customer posted this. Nothing more Nothing less.


----------



## ganji2 (Mar 11, 2008)

No no buddy. they ARE advertizing in the threads. You know how nirvana does, with the little clickable links? the attitude seedbank does it as wellnow.


----------



## boooky (Mar 11, 2008)

Talked to them on the phone today seemed profesional but they all do.. Only thing that wierds me out is they got alot of dead links on their website. They got good prices and some good deals.


----------



## Locc07 (Mar 11, 2008)

I recieved my package to cali today... took 11 days from order. recieved barneys sweet tooth, sensi's afghani 1, and dutch passions WW. also recieved both free seed packs and the 15% discount. I know I don't have a big post count but just throwing the info out there.


----------



## boooky (Mar 11, 2008)

Locc07 said:


> I recieved my package to cali today... took 11 days from order. recieved barneys sweet tooth, sensi's afghani 1, and dutch passions WW. also recieved both free seed packs and the 15% discount. I know I don't have a big post count but just throwing the info out there.


Nice.......


----------



## Locc07 (Mar 11, 2008)

heres the pics


----------



## COD4 (Mar 11, 2008)

Time for a fingernail cleaning isn't it buddy?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

if it isnt enough post counts....

its a dirty fingernail....


boy i swear!!!


----------



## ganji2 (Mar 11, 2008)

Lol, cod4 isn't easy to please


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

i dont see why he would be any body special to please.

people give advice and answer his questions. but yet he still always has something to say.

why even ask if you dont like input?


----------



## Locc07 (Mar 11, 2008)

lol I was playing in the garden before those pics....


----------



## ganji2 (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh, i agree 100%. And when I read the comment about dirty fingernails, first thing I thought was '' He was probally playing in the garden. ''

My fingernails get dirty when I repot my plants, So i understand buddy.


----------



## ganji2 (Mar 11, 2008)

And why is he elite? wtf


----------



## shamegame (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice pics. However 58 posts isn't going to convince me. Nothing personal. They are advertising on the site now, I would hope that means that rollitup knows that they aren't a scam company. Any staff wanna comment ?


----------



## ganji2 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, it sucks that we don't know whose advertising and whose keeping it real =l


----------



## Locc07 (Mar 11, 2008)

lol I love how it comes back to the post count. like I said I know I dont have a lot of posts, but I am more of a reader then a typer. If i made a new post each time I have read a post I would have many many more posts. And I wasn't trying to convince anyone to use this site. I have had other sites deliver much quicker. use whatever site you want, just wanted to state my experience. I used nirvana directly before this site but needed some better quility genetics to breed with my top mommies.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

Locc07 said:


> lol I love how it comes back to the post count. like I said I know I dont have a lot of posts, but I am more of a reader then a typer. If i made a new post each time I have read a post I would have many many more posts. And I wasn't trying to convince anyone to use this site. I have had other sites deliver much quicker. use whatever site you want, just wanted to state my experience.



besides, you have seeds....they dont

LMAO!


----------



## ganji2 (Mar 12, 2008)

right on brother!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 12, 2008)

whats with all the weaksauce threads lately????? geeeeezzz


----------



## Locc07 (Mar 12, 2008)

hey cali you ever go camping up in the mountains? up 50 east?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 12, 2008)

bud droughtage 

hahahaha


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 12, 2008)

Locc07 said:


> hey cali you ever go camping up in the mountains? up 50 east?


yup....icehouse....


----------



## Locc07 (Mar 12, 2008)

nice yea I live i little west of there, but I am a park ranger at a pretty nice lake PM me someday if you and your family want some free camping in the summer. ( and I don't smoke enough to outsmoke my stock. My wine cellar still has some buds from 3 years ago in jars.)


----------



## shamegame (Mar 12, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> besides, you have seeds....they dont
> 
> LMAO!


Actually I currently have 9 diff strains. I am just trying to find out if this seedbank is legit or not.


----------



## abudsmoker (Mar 12, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Actually I currently have 9 diff strains. I am just trying to find out if this seedbank is legit or not.


 
hate to say it, i ordered over 10 days ago, only a confirmation email. 

the charge was made, i have no idea whats up, i didnt use a discount code or link from here, 

with all the contact info i think they are legit, hes trading has been around awhile, they seem behind as do many many other vendors lately


----------



## Locc07 (Mar 12, 2008)

abud, I only recieved the original email too.... didn't recieve any shippment conf. e-mail or anything. it took 11 days from order to get to cali. I was stressing too for awhile cause I spent a lot of money for a site I wasn't sure about.


----------



## shamegame (Mar 12, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> hate to say it, i ordered over 10 days ago, only a confirmation email.
> 
> the charge was made, i have no idea whats up, i didnt use a discount code or link from here,
> 
> with all the contact info i think they are legit, hes trading has been around awhile, they seem behind as do many many other vendors lately


If you post in the future and say you got your seeds and they are legit, that's all I'll need for conformation. Update when you find out what's up.


----------



## abudsmoker (Mar 12, 2008)

shamegame said:


> If you post in the future and say you got your seeds and they are legit, that's all I'll need for conformation. Update when you find out what's up.


 
they have filled the order in breeder package less than 2 weeks....


honest........ i acted like any other customer, 


9 of 10 in my chart!


----------



## abudsmoker (Mar 12, 2008)

Locc07 said:


> abud, I only recieved the original email too.... didn't recieve any shippment conf. e-mail or anything. it took 11 days from order to get to cali. I was stressing too for awhile cause I spent a lot of money for a site I wasn't sure about.


 
my order was large also. 

my discount would have been over 95 us. i used caution, did some reasearch, they have you covered using ANY credit card, i felt secure, 
once you find out the parent company you will not fear them. HES trading has been around over 6 years under many new names. 

my order too took exactly 11 days


----------



## SDgoonie (Mar 13, 2008)

ordered some northern lights, GHS cheese, and got the freebie widow maker and also the discount as well. will let you guys know when it comes in.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 13, 2008)

abudsmoker @ Yesterday said:


> hate to say it, i ordered over 10 days ago, only a confirmation email.
> 
> the charge was made, i have no idea whats up, i didnt use a discount code or link from here,
> 
> with all the contact info i think they are legit, hes trading has been around awhile, they seem behind as do many many other vendors lately


and 



abudsmoker @ Yesterday said:


> they have filled the order in breeder package less than 2 weeks....
> 
> 
> honest........ i acted like any other customer,
> ...




if that aint funny! in fact, fucking hilarious!


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 13, 2008)

Bean day! 13 days from order to my door! I love getting the breeder packs!


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 13, 2008)

and then this guy posts... 

i dont know why but i remember seeing those two baggies with seeds as an avatar and thinking in the back of my head ( po po).. hmmm.. somethins fishy..


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 13, 2008)

i cant remember why i thought that.. but i will do some digging to find out why..


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 13, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> and then this guy posts...
> 
> i dont know why but i remember seeing those two baggies with seeds as an avatar and thinking in the back of my head ( po po).. hmmm.. somethins fishy..


You can't be too "Gangster" if you can't smell the difference between 5-0 and bacon in your skillet.

So Genius, if I am the man why am I telling you how to save 15%? hmmmmmmm

No kind deed goes unpunished. See if I tell you about bean day again.


----------



## boooky (Mar 13, 2008)

Virulent Amoeba said:


> Fishy?............po po?...... go #$^^ yourself. Come over here so I can biatch slap you. You can't be too "Gangster" if you can't smell the difference between 5-0 and bacon in your skillet.
> 
> So Genius, if I am the man why am I telling you how to save 15%? hmmmmmmm
> 
> No kind deed goes unpunished. See if I tell you about bean day again.


Some people just try to push buttons or he is on meth and thinks everyones out to get him....Go look out the blinds agian buddy we know theres somthing fishy out their to


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 15, 2008)

boooky said:


> Some people just try to push buttons or he is on meth and thinks everyones out to get him....Go look out the blinds agian buddy we know theres somthing fishy out their to


hahaha.. i had to laugh at that... reading this gave me a flashback of when i used to have those weekend cocaine binges.. :eek:: :eek:: ::sniff::


----------



## BeachBum420 (Mar 15, 2008)

got my beans yesterday ....12 days to the left side of the pond....cheers


----------



## sams0n (Mar 15, 2008)

Bulllllllllllshiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 16, 2008)

It's crazy how people know so much info apart a particular company......and then just spread it so rapidly.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

SmokerE said:


> It's crazy how people know so much info apart a particular company......and then just spread it so rapidly.



lol amazing huh


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 16, 2008)

03-13-2008, 01:58 PM 
 Virulent Amoeba





Able To Roll A Joint

*Join Date:* Feb 2008​
*Posts:* 70​ *Gallery: 0*
*




*​








permalink
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Virulent Amoeba*  
_**Nirvana**
Put 3 White Rhino and 3 Hindu Kush to germ, so far all 3 WR are above ground(100%), two HK have peeked out of the ground. Odd considering the WR beans were about 1/2 the size of the average sized mature seeds(That had me concerned)._

Bean day! 13 days from order to my door! I love getting the breeder packs!
Attached Thumbnails   




how those goin for ya?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 16, 2008)

I can't speak for anyone else, but I can vouch for Nirvana and attitude seed banks. Sorry if that bothers you, tickles you funny, or if it troubles you I can be of no assistance with that. I do well some days taking care of myself and my plants, much less other people.

Had in the past people been ostracized & lambasted for sharing their discoveries than there would be considerably less people post on this board.
If you don't like the Idea of saving 15% on seeds then fine by all means don't do it. However if your looking to illicit a fight look elsewhere, my time is better spent caring for my girls and smoking a bowl.

Peace
VA


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 16, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> how those goin for ya?


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/56022-va-moves-indoors-haunted-house.html

I put 2 of each strain to soak/germ 36 hours ago 8 of the 10 have so far cracked and are in soil.

Thx for asking.


----------



## SDgoonie (Mar 21, 2008)

Got my beans 2 days ago. Great company


----------



## pureggrl (Apr 3, 2008)

i ordered some seeds about 10 days ago and they just arrived!!

no free stuff though i dont think i was supposed to get any though, i just saw this 420 discount oh well but yea just wanted to post and say they do send the seeds its legit


----------



## neverever1 (Apr 3, 2008)

When the Attitude Seedbank accept to take credit card payment?


----------



## abso1utepain (Apr 3, 2008)

how was their stealth? i don't care how it was sent just want to know if it was reasonably well hidden. thanx


----------



## 40acres (Apr 4, 2008)

I recieved seeds dron the company with no discount a few months back. The seeds didnt take exceptionally long considering they ere coming from europe. My buddy got the seeds to his house and was pissed because of all the times they had wrapped it. The seeds all germinated and 4 out of 5 became healthy plants. I also emailed them to find out exactly when they were coming, and recieved a response that wasnt even snotty.
Overall I would definitley order from them again. I liked them enough to ask for the banner at the bottom of my post.


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (May 10, 2008)

abso1utepain said:


> how was their stealth? i don't care how it was sent just want to know if it was reasonably well hidden. thanx


In short, yes.


----------



## brooklyn87 (May 23, 2008)

good post......................


----------



## brooklyn87 (May 24, 2008)

good post... iwill be buying soon


----------



## SARSIPPIOUS (May 24, 2008)

abso1utepain said:


> how was their stealth? i don't care how it was sent just want to know if it was reasonably well hidden. thanx


From their website:
Cannabis seeds PAYMENTS / POSTAGE & PACKAGING Marijuana seeds


----------



## RockyF5150 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have ordered from them before Living in North America. Only took about 8 days to receive the package and 80% of the seeds germinated within 24 hours.


----------



## thegrowman (Jun 8, 2008)

Where do you enter "420" at..?


----------



## Gorlax (Jun 13, 2008)

Greetings,

I want to share my experiance with The Attitude cannabis seeds marijuana seeds. This was my first seed buying experience did not really know what to expect as far as communication between them and me, credit card or no credit card...
Ordered a pack of 10 FRESH STOCK Barneys Farm Blue Cheese Feminized cannabis seeds marijuana seeds for my first grow with "real seed".

Got the package this morning (thursday), ordered sunday night, great packaging but one of the seed was crushed; they pop the plasic container to avoid ratling sounds but they had crushed 1 seed.

Bored at work I writte an mail; saying thanks for the speedy shipping but one of my seed is crushed blah blah blah
Just got an email from them saying 

"sorry; here is a pack of free seed".

Just though it was a rare enough event that deserves to be noticed

Edit: I am in Europe


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Jun 13, 2008)

thegrowman said:


> Where do you enter "420" at..?


There is a spot to enter "Discount codes" on the checkout page.



Gorlax said:


> Got the package this morning (thursday), ordered sunday night, great packaging but one of the seed was crushed; they pop the plasic container to avoid ratling sounds but they had crushed 1 seed.
> 
> Bored at work I writte an mail; saying thanks for the speedy shipping but one of my seed is crushed blah blah blah
> Just got an email from them saying
> ...


Cool beans, freebies are always nice!! Yes my barney's Farms seeds pack was done the same way, but none got crushed. 
Enjoy
VA


----------



## JarrettM (Jun 13, 2008)

what is the name of the seed bank?


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Jun 13, 2008)

JarrettM said:


> what is the name of the seed bank?


The Attitude cannabis seeds marijuana seeds


----------



## Gorlax (Jun 13, 2008)

Been germinating for less than 24 hours and 2 out 3 seeds are already showing tips.
edit; all 3 are now ready and into soil!


----------



## fitzyno1 (Jul 15, 2008)

I use The Attitude Seedbank and i recommend them 100%, before them i was ordering from greenhouseseed until they let me down. When i first ordered from the attitude i thought it was a rip-off, because they never sent me an email comfirming payment, i was a bit worried, but within 2 or 3 day they all arrived. Because i spend over a certain amount of money, they send me 2 free bags of G13 labs, i also pay the extra £5 to have the seeds mailed in a t-stirt (Fat Harrys T-Shirt). On your credit card bill you have purchased T-Shirts.
All seeds germinated and are always female (except for the freebees which were not feminized, 50/50). 
I do see that the attitude charge a few pound extra for the seeds that they purchase from other seedbanks, but i would pay that extra few pound for my own pease of mind.
By the way, this is the first i've heard of the discount coupon, and i will try it the next time i order from them. And thank you for the information, 15% is another nice bonus.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm still waiting for my pck from them---hopefully it will be here soon...


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 15, 2008)

no beans yet...


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Jul 23, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> no beans yet...


Wow a whole 6 hour wait?


----------



## RL420 (Jul 23, 2008)

Virulent Amoeba said:


> Wow a whole 6 hour wait?


lol, some one wants his beans.


----------



## Brazko (Jul 23, 2008)

I heard nothing but great things from the Attitude, waiting to see how my 2nd attempt fair. They are definetly wanting a lil more cheese (money), but hell I don't mind paying it either for quality and peace of mind...um that is why I'm here.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 23, 2008)

Still no beans--it's only been 25 days---I'm putting an order together for *HEMPDEPOT*----I can't wait a month or 2 for ATTITUDE.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 23, 2008)

RL420 said:


> lol, some one wants his beans.


 I thought everyone wanted there beans


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Jul 30, 2008)

Still no bean Dr. Von?


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 30, 2008)

No Beans -----but waiting on re-order tracking from ATTITUDE----we will see if they get the new order out.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 31, 2008)

No-email-----no tracking------no beans------I'm feed up and done with this crap----I'm going to order from the doc... or hemp depot...


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Aug 16, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> how those goin for ya?


got 60g of two hit pure bliss from the one WR that was female, 75g from one of the HK, just put the second HK into flower 3 weeks ago. all 3 are/were in 1 gal containers.

thanks for asking.


----------



## Proph (Aug 16, 2008)

any update on yours Dr?


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 19, 2008)

.

Anything?
_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 19, 2008)

negative----I did rec from hempdepot and the doc------ultra fast!!!...


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 1, 2008)

i dont see how this is spam it seems to me like its just someone passing along some help to fellow grower/stoners. spam doesnt really help anyone just bugs the crap outta all of us.... this is a true help for those starting out and those who are "ageing" in the exp. they are just showing some love


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 9, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> Yeah, that is pretty cool. How long is this for anyway?


I just did it, it's 10% now, but I saved 20


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 9, 2008)

The Doc is a joke! He only sends big orders if he is threatened with a chargeback.
If u only want ten seeds then go doc go, but I like to make one good purchase instead of twenty little ones.
Dr Von...Atleast Attitude re sent them. If u have that trouble with the Doc, he will tell u "your an unlucky customer, oh well, Keep it chronic man" 
I hate that guy! I know a lot of people like him, but a lot of people hate him too...


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 9, 2008)

DR. Von, why didn't u track your order from Attitude the first time? That is why they are such a good company, no guessing where ur pack is...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2008)

if you get the t-shirt shipping itcomes with trak and trace.
yea, i spent 360.00 on this one , i'm not worried about the seed co.just that it gets here from C.


----------



## SenorSanteria (Sep 17, 2008)

Just ordered with the attitude. Found this thread through google, haha. Got my 15% off. Thanks!

Cant wait for my White Dwarfs to get here!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 17, 2008)

we gotta look out after ea. other here, not like the rest of the greedy world.


----------



## Legacy187 (Sep 20, 2008)

dam I am glad i found this post I am ordering for attitude next week. The 15% off will be great their shipping is costly but worth it I guess. I ordered 2 times from Dr chronic and got both of them but from what I am hearing I am not anymore. Plus my last order was 1 seed short.


----------



## Legacy187 (Sep 20, 2008)

opps forgot so subscribe to the post. My bad


----------



## yobdub (Oct 25, 2008)

Still works mo mony for the power comp


----------



## yobdub (Oct 25, 2008)

**** All Posts are strictly for educational research purposes. I don't Grow or Condone anyone to grow pot where it is illegal******************


----------



## chazel (Oct 26, 2008)

was very thankful for this actually!
so thankful infact i forgot to say thanks.
Cheers again to the friendly forum feeling


----------



## calicat (Oct 26, 2008)

Made two orders with them and they both arrived in 8 days.


----------



## mase690690 (Nov 11, 2008)

New here ... but I just ordered from The Attitude. Total was 100 with stealth shipping, less my 15% off. So I got out for around 85 bucks shipped. I'll probably be ignored since I have no posts, however I will keep this updated if my order gets here.

And yes I am somewhere in the states.

Also I ordered 10 Big Buddha Blue Cheese and got 5 free G13 seeds and one Fem'd durban poison.


----------



## DoneW.Dirt (Nov 11, 2008)

how did you get the 15% discount?


----------



## SenorSanteria (Nov 11, 2008)

I wont be ordering from the attitude again. Of my 10 seeds, only two germinated. When I emailed them about it, they basically said "tough shit, sucker."


----------



## SDgoonie (Nov 12, 2008)

SenorSanteria said:


> I wont be ordering from the attitude again. Of my 10 seeds, only two germinated. When I emailed them about it, they basically said "tough shit, sucker."


well, they are more like the middle man. They get the seeds from other companys and just sell what they get. what kind did you order?


----------



## SenorSanteria (Nov 12, 2008)

SDgoonie said:


> well, they are more like the middle man. They get the seeds from other companys and just sell what they get. what kind did you order?


White Label Seeds, White Skunk.


----------



## calicat (Nov 12, 2008)

I ordered from them several times and they both came in 8 days. They rock.


----------



## SlowToker (Nov 12, 2008)

Keep us posted Mase. I only ignor morons..........LOL
What is the link to where you got those seeds?


----------



## SDgoonie (Nov 12, 2008)

SenorSanteria said:


> White Label Seeds, White Skunk.


i had ordered 2 whitelabel strains. first one was skunk and they all germd and were female. 2nd time was northern lights with only 2 germinating =(. can't get em all sometimes


----------



## mase690690 (Nov 21, 2008)

just got my seeds a++


----------



## Champion510 (Dec 2, 2008)

They don't ship to US. Could someone please pm me address of reliable seed bank that ships feminizied seeds to us?


----------



## overlord (Dec 8, 2008)

I ordered from them on 12/2 and received everything in good order today, on the east coast.


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 8, 2008)

Champion510 said:


> They don't ship to US. Could someone please pm me address of reliable seed bank that ships feminizied seeds to us?


Yes they do ship to the U.S. i ordered a couple months ago and got my order in about a week.


----------



## LonghornFan (Dec 13, 2008)

I used the 420 code today and it worked great!! Saved me almost $7 to offset the shipping costs!! Thanks RIU!!


----------



## googleism (Dec 14, 2008)

anyone know if this site accepts pre paid credit cards??
thanks


----------



## Fman (Dec 16, 2008)

I got World of Seeds, Pakistani Kush (Fems). Order took 10 days to my door, on the west coast. All 3 germed. 1 died at about 1 week, but that was my fault. Will buy from them again, for sure.


----------



## Coltn420 (Jan 1, 2009)

what is there web address i just find people selling them for them?


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/


----------



## spies420 (Jan 7, 2009)

So I just placed my order at Attitude last night. I have G13 labs Diesel and KC Brains Mango. Also, I qualified for 5 free G13 regular skunk seeds and 1 pure gold feminized seed. This is being shipped to the U.S. so I'll keep everyone updated when I get them.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 7, 2009)

sounds like some good strains,yea attitude will git it to ya ,gd.luk.


----------



## SenorSanteria (Jan 14, 2009)

I may give the attitude another shot. I only got two females from the whole 10 seeds, but hey- at least they showed up. I cant decide if i want to get a cloneable 100% indica, or an autoflowering indica (lowryder). Hmmm...


----------



## SenorSanteria (Jan 14, 2009)

Its weird though... I dont know if I buy all the genetics bullshit. One company has White Skunk and says its genetics are White Widow and Super Skunk, and another has the same strain and lists the genetics as Trainwreck X Shiva. Another company has an "indica seed pack" and it comes with White Widow, which has always been a classic Sativa.

Kinda makes me feel like theyre sending us all a bunch of bagseed... like we'd know the difference anyway.


----------



## kittykronic (Jan 16, 2009)

antman012 said:


> Well for the delivery update, it's been 8 days and nothing yet and the tracking on the US side says what I copied and pasted below.... It has said whats below for 6days...According to the royal mail tracking, they handed off to the USPS 6 days ago. ...WTF?? About your last post Senor, I know what you mean dude.. I got a couple of the 5 indica packs from greenhouse and it seems that great white shark and another one were mostly sativa...
> 
> Status: Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
> 
> We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.


 i ordered on the 8 th as well and thats what mine says nothing else..hopfully we'll get them soon...peace


----------



## noltnercr03 (Jan 16, 2009)

wow wish i did a little more research before i bought from them fuck!


----------



## Jarhead (Jan 16, 2009)

I ordered from Attitude and received the beans I ordered in 11 days total, 8 business days. I just started my first grow with Feminized Northern Lights/ Skunk from G13 labs. Yield is huge and flowering in 8-10 weeks. I ordered with the Zippo type lighter method of delivery. I would most definitely order again.

Here's a pic of one of the girls at 2 weeks tomorrow 1-17-09 (my birthday--please don't go all out for me now....LOL)


----------



## slackjack (Jan 16, 2009)

i ordered a couple days back, got charged but no email for tracking. Sent them an email yest and no reply. This, naturally, worries me... i did enjoy the 15% discount... or atleast hope too!


----------



## Jarhead (Jan 16, 2009)

slackjack said:


> i ordered a couple days back, got charged but no email for tracking. Sent them an email yest and no reply. This, naturally, worries me... i did enjoy the 15% discount... or atleast hope too!


I guess I'd be concerned too. I got a confirmation email the next day. Give them another email...but keep the faith brother-in-grow. I believe you'll be growing soon enough. GL & keep us posted.


----------



## kittykronic (Jan 16, 2009)

Jarhead said:


> I guess I'd be concerned too. I got a confirmation email the next day. Give them another email...but keep the faith brother-in-grow. I believe you'll be growing soon enough. GL & keep us posted.


 i ordered 3 packs on the 01/09/09 got'em today..8 days. total..cheapest delivery method..nothin' fancy padded envelopes is all...lowkey out of sight out of mind type of packie. i feelin' for all youy bros.i stress all the time til they come...kidz in a candy store...peace


----------



## cnymoeman (Jan 16, 2009)

Thinking about ordering from them would you guys say i should get them from green house or attitude???


----------



## kittykronic (Jan 16, 2009)

southwest antman...still have an order in gnsb..backorder..who knows when i'll get that one..


----------



## overmind1632 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, so is still discount still in effect?

Thanks


----------



## Jarhead (Jan 17, 2009)

antman012 said:


> Oh yeah baby.. Got them today!! Attitude Rocks!!


Grow on brother in hempitude...gl with your project.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ive ordered from the Tude i think somethin like 13 times, lol. Every single time with the exception of the shipment im waiting on now, and the shipment i ordered the day before xmas, ive gotten all my orders from them in 8 days. You can set a clock to it, lol. But im goin on 10 days now, and i havent recieved my seeds yet, and its definitely the USPS's fault, not the Tude. Whatever is goin on with them right now, the Tude aint responsible, thats for sure. But i know that ill end up getting them, no matter how long they take. I still have yet to read about someone getting ripped off by them, and thats saying ALOT. As far as stealth goes, theyre OK with stealth, but honestly ive only used the "stealth" options only a total of 4 times, and the rest have all been shipped via the standard mail option, and once again, like clockwork, 8 days and theyre here.

I wish it was this way with all the other seedbanks around. I will say though, that even though the Attitude has an AMAZING selection of seeds, they dont have the more rare strains that are out there, that seedboutique, or BCBD, or the Doc have in thier stock. If they did, id never order from anyone else ever. What i NEED to do is find a seedbank that has some leftover Brothers Grimm seeds, Dj Short seeds, TGA seeds, DNA seeds, n REZ seeds, all at the same place, so i can just make one big ass order at once for all the strains that i REALLY wanna get, but cant find anyone that has it in stock...THAT seedbank would get praises from me for the rest of their career, lol.


----------



## mpala (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks a bunch for the discount code


----------



## diddystyles72 (Feb 2, 2009)

i ordered and got my goods in 10 days I'll be picking it up tomarrow so I'll let you know if the feds are waiting ir not but it seems legit


----------



## justatoker (Feb 2, 2009)

wtf u gotta pick urs up too? I got a note today saying i gotta pick em up at the P.O. too... WTF is up???!??!!


----------



## jgreenbeast (Feb 7, 2009)

justatoker said:


> wtf u gotta pick urs up too? I got a note today saying i gotta pick em up at the P.O. too... WTF is up???!??!!


Ok so wats the scoop peep ????


----------



## justatoker (Feb 7, 2009)

all good.. seeds died though


----------



## diddystyles72 (Feb 10, 2009)

Virulent Amoeba said:


> Cannabis Seeds | Marijuana Seeds
> Just got off the phone with the Chap and he says we can get a special deal!! To get YOUR 15% off where you see the Coupon code box towards the bottom of the order page put the following!!!
> 
> 420
> ...


thanks for the tipgot my discount plus free seeds good looking on your part any other tips or deals holla at me


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Feb 15, 2009)

8 of 10 beans of 8-ball Kush cracked open for me. Got them from 'da tude' about a month ago.


----------



## diddystyles72 (Feb 15, 2009)

Legacy187 said:


> dam I am glad i found this post I am ordering for attitude next week. The 15% off will be great their shipping is costly but worth it I guess. I ordered 2 times from Dr chronic and got both of them but from what I am hearing I am not anymore. Plus my last order was 1 seed short.


 I like the attitude they are good I read abuot them on here a few months ago and last month gave them a try for myself it was my first time ever doing this so I had problems with my pre paid card so I called them they was very helpful got my order right they gave me a tracking number I was able to keep track of where my goods was and I did'nt put enough on my card like 25 cent short they still gave me what I ordered plus free seeds a it took 7 or 8 days to reach me they will get my money again plus I used the 420 discount they got a big selection and good prices I think


----------



## MaryJaneNorCal (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for the tip. Cant beat 15% off


----------



## diddystyles72 (Feb 16, 2009)

MaryJaneNorCal said:


> thanks for the tip. Cant beat 15% off


 right thats what I'm talking about I got alot for a little I feel in 7 days on the lo, lo,mine are cracked and been packed in ocean forest soil as we chat doing what they do grow lol if you know what I mean


----------



## odbsmydog (Apr 3, 2009)

uh i typed it in and my order was 28.60 and it took off 2.86. so that means its only 10% off.... am i the only one that notices this?


----------



## streets8r88 (May 10, 2009)

odbsmydog said:


> uh i typed it in and my order was 28.60 and it took off 2.86. so that means its only 10% off.... am i the only one that notices this?


10% is better than no % still. Wish I saw this discount before I ordered paradise ice cream


----------



## zielonykciuk (May 10, 2009)

looking forward to trying this. has anyone used it recently??


----------



## strangerdude562 (May 10, 2009)

sweet just ordered some lemon haze


----------



## txhomegrown (May 11, 2009)

I ordered 3 days ago and got a 10% discount. But like the man said, 10% beats the shit out of no %. AND, they were shipped less than 12 hours after I ordered. I got blueberry, strawberry cough, afghan kush and himalayan gold plus the freebies. All feminized. Cant wait to put these in the new hydro system I just built.


----------



## Boobooface (May 22, 2009)

I'm 2 for 2 with the attitude. Just got a sweet Spider-pig Tee shirt with my last order. ww, diesel, purp lady, Pineapple exp, Quicksilver. Their website is my fantasy factory!


----------



## KrypticMind (May 27, 2009)

Another thumbs up for the Tude! added to my auto-dwarf collection. Fast and reliable!


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Jul 24, 2009)

yup got my order fast gonna order as soon as my batch is done.


----------



## Biggybuds (Jul 24, 2009)

Now hold on. There have been many many reports of hermy seeds from attitude of late and the word is going around that they were busted in the last week or two. CAUTION!


----------



## Grizzdude (Jul 24, 2009)

Biggybuds said:


> Now hold on. There have been many many reports of hermy seeds from attitude of late and the word is going around that they were busted in the last week or two. CAUTION!


Just placed an order on the 13th and got it on the 21st I think there still up and running


----------



## 2closetgrowers (Aug 17, 2009)

I ordered my seeds on 7/23 and got them today on 8/17. Wasn't their fault though. They sent them out on the 24th, the UK postal office had them to the states by the 29th. It sat with the US postal office for the rest of that time. For those who see the tracking message at USPS:

We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece. 


It has nothing to do with the status of your package. The US postal service just has horrible tracking. Mine just arrived and it still says that.

I even wrote an email to Attitude on Thursday since I was nervous. They replied within 24 hours and let me know that if I didn't have it by the end of this week to let them know.

Overall, I'd say I'd order from them again.


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah usps tracking sucks. Also our mail sits in customs for a while. I always notice after ordering my mail is in the states in 2 days, then it takes like 5-6 more days to get to me.


----------



## guitarman7311 (Sep 17, 2009)

I ordered 2 seeds from The Attitude seedbank it took 7 days, got them today, germinating right now.


----------



## Eye of the Beerholder (Oct 24, 2009)

I've placed four orders with Attitude Seed Bank in the last two months and all four orders arrived within 10 days. I used a credit card and the coupon code "420" for an additional 10% off. I also received five free seeds with each order. I have to say I'm 100% satisfied with their service. However, I'm not as satisfied with my success germinating some of the seeds they carry

The Greenhouse 10 pack of Super Lemon Haze I received had two half seeds in the pack. Of the remaining eight, I could only get two to germinate and one of those died two days after sprouting. I also had a less than fifty percent germination rate with my Dutch Passion Brainstorm seeds. I was almost ready to turn my remaining seeds over to a more experienced grower, but I decided to give it one last try with my TGA Jillybean seeds. I got a 100% germination rate and these seeds took off like seeds on steroids - huge, healthy and growing at an incredible rate!

Before anyone states the obvious, I realize that the seeds may be fine and I may be the problem, however all the seeds were germinated using the exact same method. I use a heated seedling mat and wrap the seeds in a moist paper towel and place them in a ziploc bag. I put a piece of flannel between the ziploc bag and the heating mat to keep the seeds from overheating. I also keep the seeds shaded until they sprout.

If anyone is aware of a thread that compares the success rate growers are having with different seed breeders please let me know. That would certainly be helpful information to have before spending $10+ per bean.

In the meantime I would recommend Attitude Seed Bank 100%. I also prefer them because I think there's a much smaller risk of a package from the U.K. getting opened by customs than one that's coming from Amsterdam.


----------



## stankdank1 (Oct 28, 2009)

I also had a hard time getting super lemon haze seeds to sprout. 1 out of a 5 went, but she is a beauty. I'm using her as a mother. I have 2 bubba kush,2 kings kush and 2 church seeds that I just spouted in two days 100%. I' have heard of SLH being a bitch to get going from a few friends. It really worried me about the other GH seeds that I ordered but they turned out to be fine. I just ordered some TGA Jillybean & Pandoras Box seeds a few nights ago. I can't wait to se how those go. I have heard great things about TGA Subcool seeds. I like the eye of the beholders taste in seeds.lol +rep for this guy.lol


----------



## parsoned (Jan 8, 2010)

15% off shit is still shit!

Attitude seeds are Rip Off - Complete Thieves!

Their beans are crap, very low germination rates, they don't stand by their word and even if you pay for guaranteed delivery too bad if the order gets lost. "Guaranteed" means nothing to them! 

I'll never do business with them again and advise others to go elsewhere.


----------



## hugerz (Apr 15, 2010)

so what did you have to do when you picked up the beans??


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 15, 2010)

who is that post directed toward?


----------



## Wrams (Jun 19, 2010)

I've used Attitude Seed Bank for about a year now and I have found them to be the best seed company on the net, you get free seeds every purchase. 420 also knocks off 15% as stated above. Delivery of the seeds is super fast and I can honestly say that I would NOT go anywhere else for seeds. I live in the UK so I can't say weather or not they are good at shipping to the US and Euro but for UK residents they are spot on


----------



## tingpoon (Jun 19, 2010)

parsoned said:


> 15% off shit is still shit!
> 
> Attitude seeds are Rip Off - Complete Thieves!
> 
> ...


uhhh no i have to disagree with you there. attitude is NOT a ripoff. i've been ordering through them for months, no problem. i always get my beans in 7 days. the rare time a bean didn't sprout, attitude took it back and reshipped me replacements from the breeder. you have to understand that attitude is the vendor so you can't really blame the bank for the genetics they received from the seed breeder.




i think if you look through this forum, almost everyone recommends attitude.

and by the way, code 420 for 10% off. works every time.


----------



## vic420 (Jan 13, 2011)

shamegame said:


> Nice pics. However 58 posts isn't going to convince me. Nothing personal. They are advertising on the site now, I would hope that means that rollitup knows that they aren't a scam company. Any staff wanna comment ?


 
i barely have any posts and i can tell u that attitude isnt a scam. i have over 30 people i know that use them and they have recieved every package. i have just received a large amount and placed my second order this month..
1st order was
3 sweet seeds botarumeiros fem
5 dutch passion frisian dew fem
1 ufo #3 dutch passion skunk #11 fem
1 ufo #2 dutch passion mekong high
1 ufo #1 dutch passion orange bud
1 pyramid seeds osiris, 1 anestesia, 1 tutankhamon all fem.

5 paradise magic bud fem
6 dna sour cream fem
5 special k fem 
1 kiwiskunk fem
3 pandora fem auto flower
1 dutch passion white widow fem
1 g13 pineapple express fem
1 califonia hash fem
1 blue widow fem

5 barney g13 haze
5 dna la confidential
5 dna kush berry
1 dutch passion isis
1 skunk #1
1 sugarloaf
1 candy kush
and 7 free ufo seeds


i placed all these orders and got the first one so far and ordered these other 2 tonite. cause i got the first order today . so i should have a good year


----------



## Wrams (Jan 14, 2011)

There not a scam I purchase from them all the time, there UK based and if you go to any whois or simular website you can look up there business address in the UK. I have received every order I've ever placed with them, no-where else gives as much free seeds away as Attitude Seeds UK so where you got your info about them being a scam site is completely wrong I can assure you.


----------



## mindxgame (Jan 14, 2011)

THANKS DUDE! Saved me 15 US bux haha thanks again. And for all those who think attitude is a scam is just jealous. Attitude is the shit its the only company with discreet and stealth shipping i had them hide my seeds in candys and inside of a coffee mug, idk exactly how it went but all my friends swear by attitude and refuse to go anywhere else because they have had such great success with it


----------



## 1extraclip (Apr 12, 2011)

Anybody know what promos they run on 420 thinking if I should wait.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 12, 2011)

definetly wait for the 420 promo, it should be a good one, usually is.


----------



## ray420365 (Jul 5, 2011)

its running now, not sure the % it looked like 10%, but i could be wrong.


----------



## Wrams (Jul 5, 2011)

Mate attitude always has the 420 promo and I purchased 10 seeds last week and got 10% off using the 420 promotional code.

Try it its working now!!


----------



## allSmilez (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, I've always thought it was 10%. THE QUESTION IS, is there another promo code? I mean, they wouldn't have that box to fill in for just one code would they? I've spent ALOT of money there by my standards, but never have been offered a diffrerent code. Just curious


----------



## JCashman (Jul 6, 2011)

silly noobs. the thread was from 4/13/11 

the post was referring to the april 20th promo, not the discount code =P


----------



## allSmilez (Jul 6, 2011)

JCashman said:


> silly noobs. the thread was from 4/13/11
> 
> the post was referring to the april 20th promo, not the discount code =P


BLOODY FUCK. I need to start looking at these fucking dates.


----------



## Wrams (Jul 6, 2011)

Contact them and state you have purchased a numerous amount of seeds in the past and was there any chance of a customer promotional code for returning clients. What have you got to lose..? I think the women who owns it's name is Jane or simular, I have spoken to her before but not 100% sure it was quite a while ago now. 

Goodluck and let us know if there are any more codes 

@ JCashman the codes are usually constant


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Jul 6, 2011)

the 420 promo has saved me hundreds of dollars, thank you attitude. dinafem is also doing a 15% off promo. even kaliman seeds is giving away a free pack of cheese 1. other breeders are doing promos for attitude but what am i, a mouthpiece?? i was iffy with them in the beginning but theyve treated me well since i began ordering a little less than a year ago.


----------



## sweetarded (Aug 24, 2011)

still works, 10% discount


----------



## dukeanthony (Aug 24, 2011)

Attitude is EVIL

That site will make you want to max out your credit card


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 24, 2011)

My credit card wont let me order from Tude for some reason, it gets denied. Nirvana works fine though. ?.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 24, 2011)

dukeanthony said:


> Attitude is EVIL
> 
> That site will make you want to max out your credit card


And then send you a shit ton of quality seeds (depending on credit limit) Sounds quite GOOD IMO....


----------



## corners (Nov 4, 2011)

allSmilez said:


> Yea, I've always thought it was 10%. THE QUESTION IS, is there another promo code? I mean, they wouldn't have that box to fill in for just one code would they? I've spent ALOT of money there by my standards, but never have been offered a diffrerent code. Just curious


"rollitup" works also, its 10%


----------



## CaptainCarnival (Jan 11, 2012)

attitude eats my soul i just used them and spent WAY more money than i wanted tooo........GOD DAMN THERE BEING SO MANY VARIETIES OF POT PLANTS...Theyre like pokemon i wanna catch them all...January 11th, 2012 lets see how long theyll take to get here


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Jan 12, 2012)

i ordered on the 6th.. ordered 13 pack of dna og #18 x skunk.. a 13 pack dna pure afghan ... 10 kc brains spontanica... 5 TH Seeds. Skunkage.. 1 Cali Connection Dead head og .. 1 Barneys Farm Violator Kush Fem... 1 g13 lab purple haze fem.. 1g13 labs sour ak fem,.. 1 G13 labs auto ak fem. 1 dinafem blue widow.. . got today.. waiting on 2 more orders should be here in the next couple days.. attitude makes me spend lots of money.. but i usually find a excellent mother out of a freebie so it ends up working out.. .


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Jan 12, 2012)

that og18xskunk is a nice yielder the purplehaze from g 13 is fruity tasty plant ive ever grown blue widow was not bad either


----------



## CaptainCarnival (Jan 21, 2012)

well i ordered on the 11th and its now the 21st and still havent received anything how long would anyone advise before i go ahead and call them again. i figured id give it until february 3rd cause if you order between the 3rd and i think the 6th you get 3 free feminized seeds


----------



## JCashman (Jan 21, 2012)

CaptainCarnival said:


> well i ordered on the 11th and its now the 21st and still havent received anything how long would anyone advise before i go ahead and call them again. i figured id give it until february 3rd cause if you order between the 3rd and i think the 6th you get 3 free feminized seeds


i have had orders take well over 21 days to get to me, and i've had orders get to me as fast as 9 days. its different every time. if after 30 days, you dont have your package, hopefully you did the guaranteed shipping and they will send you another. good luck!

ps- my lucky 7 order took 11 days, and my xmas order took ~19 days


----------



## CaptainCarnival (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah i did do their goofy form of guaranteed shipping this time i got a coffee cup and stash tin next time im probably going to order with sweets cause i think sending it with candy is a goofy idea that only they would come up with


----------



## Masato (Jan 21, 2012)

hi guys!

any of u guys have any experience if ur order is missing seeds from the tude? ordered sum from the tude just cuz of the lucky 7 promo but all of the lucky 7 promos didn't come in the package!?! so sad now


----------



## CaptainCarnival (Jan 22, 2012)

id definitely call them


----------



## Masato (Jan 31, 2012)

thx it got settled =p super happy now


----------



## dumdedum (Jan 31, 2012)

Gz dude!


----------



## juscruizin808 (Apr 28, 2012)

YEAH! its 4/28/2012 and the 420 code still works!


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 28, 2012)

Masato said:


> thx it got settled =p super happy now


Settled as in you got your beans, or settled as in you think you are gonna get your beans. Dealing with them is an emotional rollercoaster ride like banging dancers.


----------



## Wrams (Jul 15, 2012)

I've been using Attitude Seeds for over 2 years now and the 420 promotional code has worked for those 2 years. 10% off baby 

By the way when I purchase them they take around 3 maybe 4 days to get here Lol. I live in England where there based


----------



## ace720 (Jul 15, 2012)

that code dont working anymore i just ordered from them last night, put the 420 in and it said it was gonna take $$$ off but didnt............bullshit!!!!!!!!!!its cool tho i got the stuff anyway.lol


----------



## hazey grapes (Jul 15, 2012)

i thought it was 10%


----------



## typoerror (Jul 16, 2012)

ace720 said:


> that code dont working anymore i just ordered from them last night, put the 420 in and it said it was gonna take $$$ off but didnt............bullshit!!!!!!!!!!its cool tho i got the stuff anyway.lol


refresh the page.


----------



## Wrams (Jul 16, 2012)

That code does work because I used it myself last night and ordered some seeds from BC Bud Depot and Apple Jack Seeds and got my 10% off. Must be you Lol


----------



## ace720 (Jul 16, 2012)

yeah it must have been something i did wrong i guess. thank tho i already ordered my seeds Grandoggy purps by connoisseur genetics.


----------



## Culinaryartistry (Jul 29, 2012)

i just saved $62.48 on my order using the 420 code, i'll take 15% off anytime!


----------



## TMAF (Aug 5, 2012)

Hell yeah, just worked for me. Thanks OP


----------



## ta2drvn (Sep 25, 2012)

Just worked for me


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2013)

typoerror said:


> refresh the page.


It still works, but only 10%, which is good, rollitup gives you 10% off too.


----------



## s0lumn (May 7, 2013)

Still working!


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 7, 2013)

Can someone help me with some ts to order seeds in the states


----------



## rawking (Nov 3, 2013)

Just ordered from Attitude Seed Bank, promo code 420 still works after all this time!
Now I just have to wait and see if the beans arrive and work their magic. Attitude also threw in 3 free promo feminized seeds, hot damn.

Been lurking here for a while, first post.


----------



## weedow (Nov 4, 2013)

rawking said:


> Just ordered from Attitude Seed Bank, promo code 420 still works after all this time!
> Now I just have to wait and see if the beans arrive and work their magic. Attitude also threw in 3 free promo feminized seeds, hot damn.
> 
> Been lurking here for a while, first post.


until now rawking? wow! that's great..i might consider buying from them using this so-called 420 promo code..how much is the discount again? 15%? that's quite good enough than not having any discount at all. been scouting around for the best sites to order more seeds. just placed an order at mjseeds.canada.com coz they're giving free seeds up to a value of $50 when you spend $100 or more. no seeds have arrived. it's been days already.. hope to have my seeds so soon. by the way mate, does attitude gives discount to all seeds purchased?


----------



## 303blunt303 (Nov 6, 2013)

yep bout the codes still strong all though im kinda pissed i cant use Sea of seeds stupid bitcoin 
and im kinda sketched that in chi town a lot of people said their orders have been seized in customs


----------



## 303blunt303 (Nov 6, 2013)

getting , vmy


----------



## 303blunt303 (Nov 6, 2013)

postssss up for no reason


----------



## 303blunt303 (Nov 6, 2013)

sorrrrrry i cant help it


----------



## kpass3490 (Nov 10, 2013)

Just placed an order with Attitude at about 1:30 this morning 11/10/13 which is a Sunday. I ordered 1 Berry Ryder from auto seeds, 1 Vanilla Kush from Barney's Farms, 1 Purple Kush From Buddha Seeds, 1 Berry Bomb from Bomb Seeds, 1 Northern Light Blue from Delicious Seeds, 1 White Widow X Big Bud from Female Seeds, 1 Northern Lights from Nirvana Seeds, 1 Vertigo from Paradise Seeds, and 1 Deimos from Buddha Seeds. Also got three UFO Freebies for spending over $100 they were 1 TH Seeds My Ultra, 1 TH Seeds Underdawg OG and 1 Seeds Hippie Killer. The 420 and the rollitup discount both still work, I tried them both and they both took 10% off it actually seemed to come out to 10.xx somethin percent off lol. I'll update to let you know if I receive them and how long it takes and the condition. First post I know, take what you want from it lol.


----------



## kpass3490 (Nov 11, 2013)

Received two emails directly after placing my order Sunday morning, both just like confirmation emails and invoice. A couple hours later I got an email saying it was being processed and then I got another one at 9 am Monday morning saying it had been shipped. That's pretty fast, I'm on the east coast of the US hopefully USA doesn't take forever.


----------



## CopsPop (Nov 11, 2013)

I just placed an order. Both codes are valid, but it will only accept one of them, and it is for a 10% discount using either one.


----------



## Igrowmyown (Nov 14, 2013)

yep still works just ordered some kens phantom cookies


----------



## kpass3490 (Nov 14, 2013)

It's now Thursday November 14th and I just received an email saying they arrived in Jamaica, New York and they're on the way to me.


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Nov 14, 2013)

nice just placed an order for some Strain hunters white strawberry skunk and nirvana master kush with u.f.o grand daddy purp candy land and og kush the freebies are only reason i ordered lol but hope the strawberry skunk comes out nice


----------



## kpass3490 (Nov 16, 2013)

It's now Saturday November 16th and I received my package already! Ordered last Sunday morning, that's only 5 business days... and I'm on the east coast of the US.


----------



## elkhunter (Nov 16, 2013)

discount still workin at the tude...elk..


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Nov 18, 2013)

i ordered last thursday the seeds are in NY now heading Down south to me expecting the pack in bout 2-3 days =D ill update when i get!!


----------



## CopsPop (Nov 19, 2013)

CopsPop said:


> I just placed an order. Both codes are valid, but it will only accept one of them, and it is for a 10% discount using either one.


I think they forgot to ship my order. Ordered on the 11th, got tracking number on the 12th, but it did not show up on the Royal postal site until today (19th). I sent an email last Friday inquiring about my shipment and they responded that the postal service was slow sometimes and I should give it more time. 7 days before they scanned the package? That is a long time when you are waiting like a kid at christmas. I don't think I will order from them any more. Herbies did me right, I will go back to him.


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Nov 19, 2013)

CopsPop said:


> I think they forgot to ship my order. Ordered on the 11th, got tracking number on the 12th, but it did not show up on the Royal postal site until today (19th). I sent an email last Friday inquiring about my shipment and they responded that the postal service was slow sometimes and I should give it more time. 7 days before they scanned the package? That is a long time when you are waiting like a kid at christmas. I don't think I will order from them any more. Herbies did me right, I will go back to him.


yeah herbies is nice i like them thier fast but the tude just has more freebies only reason i went with them this time lol


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Nov 22, 2013)

awsome just got my seeds!!! and i ordered last thursday!!! very happy with attitude!


----------



## urban1026835 (Nov 26, 2013)

if u want fast and dank freebies my experience so far has been the breeders botique guys last order was some blue pit with 50% off and 4 days from order to door.not too mention the 10 pack with deal was only 26$ after shiping and still got 11 dank sour kush x deep blue freebies.
That being said attitude has always done me right, i just seem to be leaning toward boutique breeders and collectives to find my gear these days.
anybody hear anything about the christmas promo yet??????????


----------



## Novice-Pcgrower (May 9, 2014)

The price for seeds at attitude and herbies are shocking..... SOS are way better not as good customer service but you get way more freebies.....


----------



## Dr.CHRONIK (Jan 7, 2015)

To anyone skeptical of attitude seed bank i am here to confirm that it is in fact legitimate. I ordered 4 seeds (auto flowering) in November of 2014 and shipment arrived in Arizona in exactly 7 days. I was kinda of sketched out using my card but had no issues at all. I highly recommend attitude for any growers in need of quality seeds.


----------



## scarygreen (Jan 10, 2015)

Absolutely thumbs up for Attitude. I have ordered 4 times in the past 4 years and they are always timely and discreet. I'm on the east coast of US.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 10, 2015)

Dr.CHRONIK said:


> To anyone skeptical of attitude seed bank i am here to confirm that it is in fact legitimate. I ordered 4 seeds (auto flowering) in November of 2014 and shipment arrived in Arizona in exactly 7 days. I was kinda of sketched out using my card but had no issues at all. I highly recommend attitude for any growers in need of quality seeds.


They don't accept cards now


----------



## Cobraa (Dec 6, 2015)

code still works


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 7, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> They don't accept cards now


I still order with them through bank transfer. A hefty 41USD additional. 5 yras ago i paid them using cc and got fraud of 1100USD.


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 7, 2015)

Cobraa said:


> code still works


5 yrs now and it still works just fine wd me


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 7, 2015)

I had plenty of orders through Attitude Seed bank (choice) arrive safely and a few that got snatched. Im very grateful for them providing me with some fine genetics which they do have an awesome variety, but! now you can get great genetics right here in the USA with out much worrying.


----------



## grandvapor (Dec 7, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> I had plenty of orders through Attitude Seed bank (choice) arrive safely and a few that got snatched. Im very grateful for them providing me with some fine genetics which they do have an awesome variety, but! now you can get great genetics right here in the USA with out much worrying.


In the US... you mean the shops in the recreational states?


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 8, 2015)

grandvapor said:


> In the US... you mean the shops in the recreational states?


No have not ordered from a rec state yet! There are a few non rec states seed banks . Check out the seedbank reviews.


----------

